# Who can tell me about Divi Golf and Beach resort Aruba



## lobsterlover (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello. We just booked at the golf and beach resort aruba. It is a rare resort in that it has 20 out of 20 reviews on rci that are 5 out of 5. People love it. 
What concerns me is the reviews on trip advisor. They are horrible! I can see that Dive Beach resort is under the same catagory as the golf resort so I think a lot of the bad reviews are really for the divi beach not golf.
My concerns are:
Bedbugs!!!! There are reviews complaining of bedbugs. Has anyone experienced this?
Also I wonder which building would be good to request and unit. We've reserved a one bedroom. 
Is the third floor best for views? Are some buildings newer and better? 
We would also get a lot of use of the rooftop hottubs. Can you go right out to them if you're on the top floor?
We have kids and I wondered if there was a kids club at any of the resorts we can use.
Any one who can share their wisdom on this resort would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## rachel (Sep 21, 2009)

We did not stay in the new section but we did tour it...It is very nice...nicer pool area, closer to golf course and club house.  We stayed in the older section with a waterfront view.  If they resort would have not been across the street from the beach...it would have been a wonderful beachfront unit.  It was only studio but it was huge.  We really liked Divi, the beach is beautiful. I think if you pay some kind of all-inclusive fee you can use the divi tam which is across the street from you and on the beach, restaurants, bars etc.

rachel


----------



## lobsterlover (Sep 21, 2009)

which building # were you in? Was it a villa style (4 villas in one)? Is it the new units only that have the rooftop jaquzzi's? If we want the new ones does anyone know what #'s they are?
Most of all, did you experience bed bugs???


----------



## rachel (Sep 21, 2009)

No bedbugs!  We were in the old section, top floor of closest building to the beach.  I do not remember what the room number was. This was 2 years ago.  Yes, only the new buildings which are situated away from the older section and farther away from the beach have the rooftop jacuzzi's.  Not sure how to determine which area you will be in.  maybe someone else will give advice or you could call divi.  The person who was in charge while we were there was a Mr. Richardson, he was so nice and helpful.

rachel


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 22, 2009)

We just got back from Aruba (we're Sunbirds and spend 7 or 8 months there).  I gamble at The Alhambra which is right next to Divi (all of them) and a ton of people gamble there from Divi.  That said, I've asked them over and over how they like it and everyone seems to like it and certainly NO ONE mentioned bed bugs!!!  Linda


----------



## rachel (Sep 22, 2009)

Lobsterlover,

It is so hard to go by reviews...I have stayed at 5 star to no star and have been at times equally pleased at both.  If you read tripadvisor like I do, it is only for opinions...everyone tastes are different.  I think Divi has there own following and owners who love the peace and tranquility of eagle beach compared to palm beach.  My first stay in aruba was divided between marriott on palm beach(very hectic, very fun) and eagle beach divi (old section).  We really enjoyed Divi.  the beach is so beautiful.  Less crowds, the resort seemed to me was occupied by long term owners, who love it.   yes our unit was old. but very big and spacious for a studio.  I think you will enjoy if you do not have expectations of furnishings like marriott.  I really like the laid back wicker furniture, iguanas right outside my door, tree, balcony, more than I like the beautiful upto date furniture, balcony, iguanas at the marriotts.  Just get your mindset right before you go and I think you  will enjoy.  I read the past reviews....they seem to be focused on management not resort...that is everywhere at the moment.  I think it is all in how you speak with people, front desk, and how you treat people, front desk at the start!  Im not sure, like I said we dealt with a Mr. Richardson, who went out of his way to help us with a issue we had, (it was with only 2 different couples sharing same unit at different times).  He was very cooperative.

rachel


----------



## gorevs9 (Sep 30, 2009)

This reply is better late than never.  MY daughters and two of their friends were at the Divi last year.  I did not hear any complaints.  They especially liked the swim-up bar.


----------



## lobsterlover (Sep 30, 2009)

*divi*



rachel said:


> Lobsterlover,
> 
> It is so hard to go by reviews...I have stayed at 5 star to no star and have been at times equally pleased at both.  If you read tripadvisor like I do, it is only for opinions...everyone tastes are different.  I think Divi has there own following and owners who love the peace and tranquility of eagle beach compared to palm beach.  My first stay in aruba was divided between marriott on palm beach(very hectic, very fun) and eagle beach divi (old section).  We really enjoyed Divi.  the beach is so beautiful.  Less crowds, the resort seemed to me was occupied by long term owners, who love it.   yes our unit was old. but very big and spacious for a studio.  I think you will enjoy if you do not have expectations of furnishings like marriott.  I really like the laid back wicker furniture, iguanas right outside my door, tree, balcony, more than I like the beautiful upto date furniture, balcony, iguanas at the marriotts.  Just get your mindset right before you go and I think you  will enjoy.  I read the past reviews....they seem to be focused on management not resort...that is everywhere at the moment.  I think it is all in how you speak with people, front desk, and how you treat people, front desk at the start!  Im not sure, like I said we dealt with a Mr. Richardson, who went out of his way to help us with a issue we had, (it was with only 2 different couples sharing same unit at different times).  He was very cooperative.
> 
> rachel



You are absolutly right...its all in the attitude.
I can generally see through people who complain about certain things like a stove not heating up fast enough, etc.. Seriously, thats rediculous. You just know these people arn't happy period!
The idea of bed bugs scare me though and I am glad to hear no one had any problems.
We like out of the way places so it sounds perfect for us.
Not going till March but can't wait.


----------

